# شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع



## oesi no (4 يناير 2008)

شريط امى يا عدرا
لفريق خراف يسوع 
شريط جامد جدا 
تم رفعه على سيرفر المنتدى فى ملف واحد مضغوط 
للتحميل 
شريط امى يا عدرا
ينقصنى منه ترنيمة واحدة وهى ترنيمة الحكايه 
وجارى رفعها منفردة 
ترنيمة الحكايه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

ميرسى يا جو 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## cobcob (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

*ميرسى يا جو
أنا كنت بادور على الشريط ده
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*




> ميرسى يا جو
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


ميرسى على مرورك يا فروشه 
الرب يباركك 

*



ميرسى يا جو
أنا كنت بادور على الشريط ده
ربنا يعوضك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسى على مرورك ماريان *
*الرب يبارك حياتك *

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

مشكور يا غالى على الشريط


----------



## المحب-المبارك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

عن جد احلى ترنيمة سمعتهاااااااا
تسلم الايدي


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

ميرسى يا جورج على الشريط 
بجد شريط تحفة وصوت المرنمة نسرين اكتر من رائع​


----------



## dodobeauty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

thx 3ala el sheret 
and GOD with u


----------



## Meriamty (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*









​


----------



## adoom (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

مشكووور ربنا يباركك


----------



## jls (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

انا بجد زعلان من نفسى جدا جدا نى مش قادر اكون مشارك مستمر بس ان عاوز اقول ربنا يعوض كل الى تعبوا علشان المنتدى دة يوصل لدرجة الكفاءة الممتازة دى وانا اتمنى انى ستيد اكتر من المنتدى الرائع دة


                                                                                                                                   sam


----------



## فيفيان فايز (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

هاى انا حاولت اكترمن مره تنزيل الشريط بس مش عارفه ترنيمة الحكايه بس اللى نزلت
ميرسى على تعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> هاى انا حاولت اكترمن مره تنزيل الشريط بس مش عارفه ترنيمة الحكايه بس اللى نزلت
> ميرسى على تعبك ربنا يعوضك



ليه يا فيفيان الشريط شغال تمام بس هو فى لينك مضغوط يعنى الشريط على بعضه ولازم يكون عندك البرنامج ده  winrar 
وده لينك الشريط تانى شريط امى ياعدرا ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*



jls قال:


> انا بجد زعلان من نفسى جدا جدا نى مش قادر اكون مشارك مستمر بس ان عاوز اقول ربنا يعوض كل الى تعبوا علشان المنتدى دة يوصل لدرجة الكفاءة الممتازة دى وانا اتمنى انى ستيد اكتر من المنتدى الرائع دة
> 
> 
> sam



لا ماتزعلش يا سام ولا حاجة اهلا بيك معانا ويلا ورينا مشاركاتك​


----------



## iraqi86 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

شكراااااااااا حبيبي


----------



## كيرلس زكريا (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

ميرسى  على  هذا  الشريط  واشكركم  على  كل  شئ  وربنا  يعوضكم  خير:Love_Mailbox::new4::mus13::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send::download:


----------



## dr_poula (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

مرسي أووووووي علي الشريط


----------



## K A T Y (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

_*ميرسي يا جوووووووووو*_​ 
_*جاري التحميل*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط امى يا عدرا لفريق خراف يسوع*

مرررررررررررررررسى اوى


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

up ​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## afaf rady_foofa (17 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الشريط دة كل ترانيمة حلوة قوى ربنا يعوض تب محبتكم


----------



## afaf rady_foofa (17 فبراير 2009)

:warning::warning:





afaf rady_foofa قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الشريط دة كل ترانيمة حلوة قوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك oesi_no 
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## توتي الشقية (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا يعوضك بجد انا كنت محتاجاها جدااااااااااااااا ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا جو 
جارى التحميل ...........
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نزلت ترنيمة أمى ياعدرا الصبح من أحد المواقع بس نغمه للموبايل وبعدين لما عجبتنى وجيت أبحث عليها على الجوجل لقيت الموقع بتاعى قدامى علطول arabchurch
شكرا


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2010)

*لا شكر على واجب اخوتى 
صلاتكم 
*​


----------

